# Fussball Manager 12 im Test: Inhaltliche Verbesserungen und wenige Bugs sorgen für Traumwertung



## Sascha Lohmueller (13. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fussball Manager 12 im Test: Inhaltliche Verbesserungen und wenige Bugs sorgen für Traumwertung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fussball Manager 12 im Test: Inhaltliche Verbesserungen und wenige Bugs sorgen für Traumwertung


----------



## Odin333 (13. Oktober 2011)

Spielspass-Wertung: 90%

Sehr glaubwürdig.


----------



## makke12345 (13. Oktober 2011)

Naja es gibt Leute denen sowas spaß macht. Mir zwar nicht aber jedem das seine


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (13. Oktober 2011)

Mir dafür schon und vielen anderen Fußball-Fans in Deutschland ebenfalls


----------



## lorchi (13. Oktober 2011)

wie lang wurde getestet????.... wie viele Saison´s  wurden gespielt....????

( die meisten BUGS  tauchen erst nach einer gewissen spielzeit auf.... )


wieviel % von der 90iger Wertung... sind EA-Vorteil???


----------



## N7ghty (13. Oktober 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Spielspass-Wertung: 90%
> 
> Sehr glaubwürdig.


 Der Fussball Manager 11 ohne Bugs hätte schon eine 90% verdient. FM 12 ist quasi FM 11 nur mit sehr wenigen Bugs und ein paar Verbesserungen, jedenfals ist das aus dem Test rauszulesen. Die 90% halte ich dann schon für verdient, wenn das stimmt. Ich hatte bei FM 11 (und 10 und 09 und 08 und 07 und 06...) jedenfalls eine Menge Spaß, nur die Bugs haben eben richtig genervt (hatte auch viele Abstürze nach einer gewissen Saisonanzahl).


----------



## Ruffnek (13. Oktober 2011)

Sorry aber wie kann man 90% für ein Spiel geben das bis auf paar kleinen Details genau das slbe ist wie FM 2011? Wie wärs man Mit Grafik die nicht 10 Jahre alt ist.
Oder Sprachausgabe , zum Beispiel bei Pressefragen? Oder Kabinen in der in der Hz auch die Spieler sitzen und nicht Menschenleer sind? Sie ist das einfach nur ein Update der Spielerdaten zum Vollpreis. Abzocke


----------



## dangee (13. Oktober 2011)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> Sorry aber wie kann man 90% für ein Spiel geben das bis auf paar kleinen Details genau das slbe ist wie FM 2011? Wie wärs man Mit Grafik die nicht 10 Jahre alt ist.
> Oder Sprachausgabe , zum Beispiel bei Pressefragen? Oder Kabinen in der in der Hz auch die Spieler sitzen und nicht Menschenleer sind? Sie ist das einfach nur ein Update der Spielerdaten zum Vollpreis. Abzocke


 
weil dieses spiel bewertet wird und nicht die Differenz zweier Spiele


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (13. Oktober 2011)

Mal kurz zum FM 11: Die Testversion hab ich vom Eintreffen bis zum Test quasi non-stop gespielt. Auch daheim. Und mir sind viele der Bugs dann erst später bei der Verkaufsversion untergekommen. Insofern weiß ich nicht, ob wir da einen anderen Build hatten oder ob da ein Mini-Update für die ganzen Bugs gesorgt hat. Ich hab mich im Nachhinein selbst am meisten geärgert, dass keiner der Bugs bei mir auftrat und ich es nicht im Test erwähnen konnte.

Den FM 12 hab ich jetzt anderthalb Wochen durchgängig gespielt, in verschiedenen Ligen und Ländern (D, E, IT), mit verschiedenen Einstellungen, Teams und Match-Arten. In Deutschland hab ich knapp fünf Saisons gespielt, für mehr reicht die Zeit einfach nicht. Um Bugs bezüglich der Relegation oder dergleichen festzustellen, ist das aber mehr als genug. Abschlusstabellen waren auch soweit realistisch, Transfers erfreulicherweise ebenso.
Den oft kolportierten EA-Vorteil gibt es übrigens nicht. Wenn die Müll herausbringen, dann schreiben wir das auch. Wie beim PC-FIFA vor zwei Jahren. Der FM ist aber ein über Jahre gereiftes Produkt, von den Bugs im letzten Jahr mal abgesehen, die mich selbst schlussendlich am meisten genervt haben.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (13. Oktober 2011)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> Sorry aber wie kann man 90% für ein Spiel geben das bis auf paar kleinen Details genau das slbe ist wie FM 2011? Wie wärs man Mit Grafik die nicht 10 Jahre alt ist.
> Oder Sprachausgabe , zum Beispiel bei Pressefragen? Oder Kabinen in der in der Hz auch die Spieler sitzen und nicht Menschenleer sind? Sie ist das einfach nur ein Update der Spielerdaten zum Vollpreis. Abzocke


 
Diese Argumentation hätte ich beim Wechsel FM 06 -> 07 oder FM 10 -> 11 noch einigermaßen nachvollziehen können. Beim FM 12 ist allerdings jede Menge Neues dabei, vor allem im Detail.


----------



## Ubivis (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es ähnlich FM11 wäre, dann dürfte es nicht mehr als 40% haben... ich bin Manager Fan seit "Bundesliga Manager" in den 90ern und hatte immer viel Spaß. FM11 habe ich genau 2 Stunden gespielt... nachdem gerade mal 1 Monat ingame Zeit um war, habe ich das Spiel genervt gelöscht. So langsam, wie dort die Tage berechnet werden, so macht das keinen Spaß


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (13. Oktober 2011)

Von Bundesliga Manager Professional zu Hattrick hat sich sicher weniger geändert als von FM 08 zu 09 oder jetzt 11 zu 12. Es kommt doch nicht auf die Neuerfindung des Manager-Genres an, sondern auf sinnvolle Neuerungen und vor allem den Spielspaß.


----------



## N7ghty (13. Oktober 2011)

Ubivis schrieb:


> Wenn es ähnlich FM11 wäre, dann dürfte es nicht mehr als 40% haben... ich bin Manager Fan seit "Bundesliga Manager" in den 90ern und hatte immer viel Spaß. FM11 habe ich genau 2 Stunden gespielt... nachdem gerade mal 1 Monat ingame Zeit um war, habe ich das Spiel genervt gelöscht. So langsam, wie dort die Tage berechnet werden, so macht das keinen Spaß


 Dann hättest du vielleicht mal in die Einstellungen gucken müssen. Ich weiß nicht so ganz, was du gemacht hast, ob du schlicht alle Ligen hast berechnen lassen, bis zur Mexikanischen zweiten Liga. Dann ist das doch total klar. Oder vielleicht wurde, wenn du auf "fertig" gedrückt hast, nur ein Tag simuliert? Ich stell das für gewöhnlich auf 3 Tage oder 1 Woche sogar ein. Oder du hast einfach alle Aufgaben übernommen, du kannst das Training oder die Fanartikel auch an deine KI-Mitarbeiter abgeben. Außerdem sind zu Saisonstart generell eine Menge Sachen zu erledigen. In der Saison selbst wird das deutlich weniger, da springt man ja von Spiel zu Spiel.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (13. Oktober 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Dann hättest du vielleicht mal in die Einstellungen gucken müssen. Ich weiß nicht so ganz, was du gemacht hast, ob du schlicht alle Ligen hast berechnen lassen, bis zur Mexikanischen zweiten Liga. Dann ist das doch total klar. Oder vielleicht wurde, wenn du auf "fertig" gedrückt hast, nur ein Tag simuliert? Ich stell das für gewöhnlich auf 3 Tage oder 1 Woche sogar ein. Oder du hast einfach alle Aufgaben übernommen, du kannst das Training oder die Fanartikel auch an deine KI-Mitarbeiter abgeben. Außerdem sind zu Saisonstart generell eine Menge Sachen zu erledigen. In der Saison selbst wird das deutlich weniger, da springt man ja von Spiel zu Spiel.


 
Zudem ist gerade der FM ein unglaublicher Ressourcen-Fresser. Es wäre noch wichtig zu wissen, wieviel RAM und welchen Prozessor du nutzt.


----------



## schulle2512 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hey, ich durfte das game schon ein bissel (20-30min) bei der gamscom antesten. 1. Die neuerungen von denen ich lange nicht alle gesehen habe sind im gegensatz zu den vorgängern enorm!!! Das Spiel hat mich wesentlich mehr gefesselt als noch die 11er Variante. Und ich habe nur eine Vorbereitung mit dem FCBayern machen können  Was mir sehr sehr gut gefallen hat war u.a. auch die Sponsorenpyramide. Sehr Sehr Geil. Auch sehr gelungen die möglichkeit einfach mal 100 Spieler einzuladen und einen Trainingstag zu tätigen. Da hatte ich einen kleinen Bug...habe dort mal ebend so einen Spieler gefunden der Stürmer 10 Sterne und Stärke 92 hatte...mit 17  Habs dann dem Mitarbeiter gezeigt er hats Fotographiert und gemeint es wäre noch eine Vorabversion und das sie schauen werden warum das so passiert ist und ob es Öfter vorkommt. Was ich aus dem Test schliesse?...Es hat scheinbar geklappt  Ich finde das ist seid Jahren endlich mal ein Manager Teil der wirklich über Wochen und vor allem Monate richtig spass machen kann!!! Also ich freue mich drauf. Danke fpr den schönen Test damit ist das Game gekauft


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (13. Oktober 2011)

schulle2512 schrieb:


> Hey, ich durfte das game schon ein bissel (20-30min) bei der gamscom antesten. 1. Die neuerungen von denen ich lange nicht alle gesehen habe sind im gegensatz zu den vorgängern enorm!!! Das Spiel hat mich wesentlich mehr gefesselt als noch die 11er Variante. Und ich habe nur eine Vorbereitung mit dem FCBayern machen können  Was mir sehr sehr gut gefallen hat war u.a. auch die Sponsorenpyramide. Sehr Sehr Geil. Auch sehr gelungen die möglichkeit einfach mal 100 Spieler einzuladen und einen Trainingstag zu tätigen. Da hatte ich einen kleinen Bug...habe dort mal ebend so einen Spieler gefunden der Stürmer 10 Sterne und Stärke 92 hatte...mit 17  Habs dann dem Mitarbeiter gezeigt er hats Fotographiert und gemeint es wäre noch eine Vorabversion und das sie schauen werden warum das so passiert ist und ob es Öfter vorkommt. Was ich aus dem Test schliesse?...Es hat scheinbar geklappt  Ich finde das ist seid Jahren endlich mal ein Manager Teil der wirklich über Wochen und vor allem Monate richtig spass machen kann!!! Also ich freue mich drauf. Danke fpr den schönen Test damit ist das Game gekauft



Hui, netter Amateur  Der jüngste Spieler war bei mir 19 und der stärkste 54. Von daher wars bei mir eher ne nette Dreingabe für die zweite Mannschaft als Bundesligist.


----------



## Shibari (14. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Testbericht, dieses mal hat er sogar diesen Namen verdient, liest sich dennoch wie ein reiner Werbebericht für euer "Lieblingstudio" Bright Future und das ihr den FM vor allen anderen testen dürft kommt wohl auch nicht von ungefähr.
Ich kann mich als PC Games Leser der ersten Stunde noch sehr gut an die Disskussionen Mitte- Ende der 90er erinnern (das Jahr weis ich nicht mehr genau) als Stein und Bein geschworen wurde, aufgrund vieler verbuggter Spiele zum Relaese, nur noch Verkaufsversionen zu testen. 
Das ganze ist seit vielen Jahren über den Haufen geworfen, wahrscheinlich aufgrund des hart umkämpften Printmarktes, sowie eines gewissen und verständlichen Profitverlangens.
Was mir in all den Jahren zu kurz kommt ist der eigentlich journalistische Kodex möglichst neutral zu informieren, welcher bei euch offensichtlich nicht mehr der Fall ist.
Das dieser FM besser ist als der alte glaub ich glatt, denn schlimmer ging es nach dem FM11 eigentlich nicht mehr. Immerhin ein Produkt welches ihr über den grünen Klee gelobt habt. Das der FM12 bugfreier ist, realistischer ist mag man vielleicht hoffen, aber ihr selbst sagt und das sieht auch jeder Spieler ein, das der FM ein sehr Komplexes Konstrukt ist. Das es BF innerhalt eines Jahres schafft...., wo sie sonst kaum mehr als neue Bildchen und nen verändertes Menüdesign plus Featuers welche erst nach dem zweiten Patch (so gegen Februar) funktioneren, die schwerwiegenden Bugs ( und das waren eine Menge, wenn man mehr als 2 Saisons spielte) zu beseitigen plus die jährlich angekündigten über 700 Verbesserungen einzuführen darf schlichtweg bezweifelt werden. 
Der FM12 ist laut diesem Test angeblich besser als der FM11 bekommt aber exakt die gleiche Note....
Wobei dies nicht nur ein Phänomen des FM ist sondern, eher eines der großen Serien von großen Herstellern, welche auch zum Teil penetrante Reklame in eurem Heft und auf dieser Website platzieren.
Stellt sich die Frage..läuft da nicht was verkehrt bei euren Tests und vor allem WARUM?
Ich sag ja ungern das früher alles besser war..., aber "damals" (so Ende 90er) konnte man sich noch auf Testergebnisse von Euch verlassen und getroßt auch mal nen Spiel mit 75% (was ja per se kein schlechtes, sondern ein ordentliches, für Fans des Genres Spiel darstellte) kaufen. Heute muss man schon bei euren 90ern aufpassen nicht in Klo zu greifen und das liegt sicher nicht daran das die Ansprüche der Spieler gestiegen wäre... eigentlich ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall, auch was eure journalistische Qualität angeht.

Mir kommt es jedenfalls so vor als würdet ihr noch nicht begriffen haben das heute keine kleinen, nerdigen Kellerkinder mehr vor dem PC sitzen sondern sich das Spielerspektrum mittlerweile bis weit in die 40er (welche sich auch anderswo eigenständig informieren) und darüber hinaus erstreckt. Von daher erwarte ich eigentlich von der am längsten am Markt vertretenen PC Spielezeitschrifft das sie sich trotz erlahmter Konkurrenz (ist ja quasi nur Gamestar und das Dublikatblatt PC Action) (früher gab es ma die Power Play, den Joker, die PC Player etc.) weiter entwickelt und sich der potentiellen Leserschaft anpasst, anstatt den Vorgaben der Industrie und der Alterstruktur bis 15 zu folgen.

Für mich ist auf jeden Fall nach 16 Jahren PC Games Schluss. Vielleicht auch ne Idee für einige "Führungskräfte" hier, immerhin hat sich seit der neuen Diktatur im Jahre 2004 die ohnehin schon maue Auflage halbiert. 


Grüße und vielleicht bis zu dem Punkt an dem ihr wieder glaubwürdig werdet.


----------



## dope34 (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht's mit LiveSeason im Detail aus?
Muss ich mir nächstes Jahr zwangsweise den FM13 holen oder darf ich mir auch in der nächsten Saison für meinen FM12 Updates ziehen?


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich fürchte, dass Bright Future Live Season immer nur für ein Jahr unterstützen. Ich kann aber gern noch mal nachhaken.


----------



## Andythedross (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann der Vorgänger 90% bekommen? Da klingt die "Ausrede" mit dem unterschiedlichen Build ja geradezu lächerlich! Ich habe mir den Vorgänger (nach drei Jahren Pause) nur wegen diesen super Wertungen gekauft (in meinem Fall wegen der Konkurrenz Zeitschrift - selbe Wertung) und war maßlos enttäuscht! Es hat sich einfach nichts geändert und als ehemaliger "Fußball Manager Engine Modder" weis ich wovon ich rede. Viele Sachen sind "nice to have" aber nicht wirklich entscheidend oder auch nur ansatzweise zu gebrauchen!

Und dass sich die Fachpresse jedes Jahr hinstellt und einen besseren Manager als im Vorjahr proklamiert und es sich JEDES JAHR als Lüge darstellt, finde ich die größte Dreistheit überhaupt!!!

Deutsche Konsumenten wissen stellenweise ja nichtmal dass es ein (internation SEHR ERFOLGREICHES) Konkurrenzprodukt gibt, welches das Fußballgeschäft um WELTEN besser simuliert (nur eben nicht diese nice to have aber im Grunde total nutzlos Dinger)!

Wo bleibt denn bitte der Test zum Football Manager 2011 oder dem am morgigen Tag erscheinenden Football Manager 2012, (jaja, ich weis, wir können es in deutschen Läden nicht kaufen aber wie jedes x-beliebige Steam Spiel aktivieren, welches aktuell bei greemangaming.com unter 30 Euro kostet!!!) wo bleibt der gute alte Journalismus???

Ihr versucht doch einfach nur die (total überforderten) deutschen Entwickler zu schützen, denn es ist kein Geheimniss dass sich DIESER Fussball Manager nur in Deutschland verkauft! Diei 60% Userwertung und 90% (welche BIS HEUTE BESTEHT) PCG Wertung sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache und jedem der Fußball mag und einen potenten, interessanten und abwechslungsreichen Fußballmanager spielen möchte, sollte doch zumindest mal den Blick zur Konkurrenz wagen! Ich habe es nicht bereut und es werden Jahr für Jahr immer mehr!

Und bevor es jetzt jemand sagt: Die Konkurrenz hat Logopacks, Facepacks und eine von Usern erstellte deutsche Übersetzung und steht dem Produkt EA in Sachen Lizenz in NICHTS nach!


----------



## Hominummer1 (20. Oktober 2011)

Der FM12 lahmt ganz schön, kann die 90% Wertung nicht nachvollziehen. Hat kaum taktische Einstellmöglichkeiten. Im 3D Modus rennen die ziemlich lahm und wenn man das Spiel schneller einstellt ,ist es gleich wieder vorbei.  Keine richtige Interaktion zw. Spieler und Trainer.  Ü`berhaupt nicht fesselnd das ganze habe keine Stunde mit der Demo ausgehalten. Beim Si Manager Demo sah das schon ganz anders aus, auch wenns keine Sponsorenvewrhandlungen, Merchandising und Stadionaubau gibt, was ja eh keine taktischen Aspekte beinhaltet, sondern immer gleich abläuft. Nein Danke. Zum Einschlafen! 

edit:Auf zur Konkurrenz: Hier der demo Link zum Fm12 von SI (steam benötigt). Einfach in die Browserleiste:steam://install/71280#
und hier die Forumseite mit dt. Sprachdatei: MeisterTrainerForum - Index


----------



## Hominummer1 (20. Oktober 2011)

Andythedross schrieb:


> Wie kann der Vorgänger 90% bekommen? Da klingt die "Ausrede" mit dem unterschiedlichen Build ja geradezu lächerlich! Ich habe mir den Vorgänger (nach drei Jahren Pause) nur wegen diesen super Wertungen gekauft (in meinem Fall wegen der Konkurrenz Zeitschrift - selbe Wertung) und war maßlos enttäuscht! Es hat sich einfach nichts geändert und als ehemaliger "Fußball Manager Engine Modder" weis ich wovon ich rede. Viele Sachen sind "nice to have" aber nicht wirklich entscheidend oder auch nur ansatzweise zu gebrauchen!
> 
> Und dass sich die Fachpresse jedes Jahr hinstellt und einen besseren Manager als im Vorjahr proklamiert und es sich JEDES JAHR als Lüge darstellt, finde ich die größte Dreistheit überhaupt!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ja so sehe ich das auch. Auf zur Konkurrenz: Hier der demo Link zum Fm12 von SI (steam benötigt). Einfach in die Browserleiste:steam://install/71280#
und hier die Forumseite mit dt. Sprachdatei: MeisterTrainerForum - Index


----------



## billy336 (15. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt muss ich meinem Frust doch ein bisschen luft machen. Das 3D-Spiel im FM12 ist eine einzige Katastrophe und versaut einem jeglichen Spielspass. Jetzt hatte ich doch tatsächlich in 4 Ligaspielen 13 (dreizehn) rote Karten bekommen. Das eine Spiel habe ich dann auch noch tatsächlich mit 8 Mann 5-2 gewonnen. Tut mir leid, aber das ist doch wirklich ein schlechter Scherz, was die Entwickler hier zusammengeklaubt haben. Da war ja das 3D Spiel im FM11 viel viel besser, und das war schon Grottenschlecht. Wenn es nicht bald ein Update gibt, war das der letzte Manager den ich gekauft habe. Dafür 55€ hinzublättern grenzt schon an Betrug.

Entweder haben die Redakteure Tomaten auf den Augen oder die Entwickler stecken mehr Geld in Bestechungen von Redakteuren als in ihr Spiel. 
PC-Games, ich bin seid Jahren treuer Käufer und Fan, aber SO NICHT!! Sollte ich mit einer Wertung (und ich bin nicht der einzige der das so empfindet) nochmals dermaßen gelinkt werden, wird das Abo SOFORT gekündigt und andere Games-Zeitschriften gekauft.

Mich würde interessieren, was der Tester da getestet hat...


----------

